# Neighbours cat attacked and killed by dogs



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

My neighbours cat went missing. She sent out flyers etc a lady phoned and said she had the cat but it had died.

Apparently she was outside in her front garden when 2 dogs a lab and a pointer came running over from the football field opposite, crossed the road and attacked the cat who was sitting by the road, the owner was no-where to be seen.
she called her husband who came out and they tried to get the dogs off. 
The owner of the dogs came walking over and as they were grabbing the dogs started shouting at them....the people that is, he eventually pulled the dogs off, became very abusive and walked off with the dogs.
The cat was alive but obviously in a lot a pain, they picked him up and took him indoors where he died 2 minutes later.
The owner of the dogs was no-where to be seen when they attacked the cat.
My friends 3 children have just buried there cat in the garden.....the dog owners when spoken to said theres no-way the cat was dead and they were making it up.
I have 2 dogs and a cat. if my dogs attacked anything when off the lead I would be devastated but the dogs were only doing what dogs do. 
The owners attitude however in my opinion stinks. He was miles away from them letting them run all over the road and peoples gardens.

I am so upset for them.


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

r.i.p little cat, thats horrible


----------



## Gerry4292 (Apr 25, 2008)

If you can trace the dog owner,the police will take action.The law states that dog owners are legally responsible for their dogs when they are off the lead.If a dog attacks anything be it a cat / dog / person, the owner can be prosecuted.


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Gerry4292 said:


> If you can trace the dog owner,the police will take action.The law states that dog owners are legally responsible for their dogs when they are off the lead.If a dog attacks anything be it a cat / dog / person, the owner can be prosecuted.


I hope they get the book thrown at 'em. What stupid, irresponsible b:censor:ds to let their dogs off the leads :bash: 

To be honest I'm not a dog person at all and I really don't like them (aside from chihuahuas) especially big dogs because they can be dangerous, and there are some that can turn in a heartbeat. For some reason, it seems that the most dangerous dogs are often owned by the most ignorant and abusive people, who mistreat the animals and then refuse to take any responsibility for their actions. 

People seeking to adopt children go through rigorous tests and checks to be given the priviledge - why don't they do the same for animals? :whip:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Grumpymouth said:


> I hope they get the book thrown at 'em. What stupid, irresponsible b:censor:ds to let their dogs off the leads :bash:
> 
> To be honest I'm not a dog person at all and I really don't like them (aside from chihuahuas) especially big dogs because they can be dangerous, and there are some that can turn in a heartbeat. For some reason, it seems that the most dangerous dogs are often owned by the most ignorant and abusive people, who mistreat the animals and then refuse to take any responsibility for their actions.
> 
> People seeking to adopt children go through rigorous tests and checks to be given the priviledge - why don't they do the same for animals? :whip:


a small dog can be as dangerous......

the last i heard a couple of years ago, a dog can kill a cat and its not illigal etc..like if a cat ran into the path of a car, chased by a dog then nothing in law is wrong with that..


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Grumpymouth said:


> People seeking to adopt children go through rigorous tests and checks to be given the priviledge - why don't they do the same for animals? :whip:


 
because you can't just buy a kid off your next door neighbour.


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

thats absolutly awful! R.I.P little kitty. 
to be honest you cant blame the dogs (even though i'm a cat person not a dog person) it's the owners that are at fault! it's totally irresponsible of them! for a start if the dogs can run where they want they could get run over themselves! the owners we're not only putting other peoples pets/childern (maybe) in danger...but their dogs aswell! people like that make me sick!:whip::devil:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

llama_girl said:


> thats absolutly awful! R.I.P little kitty.
> to be honest you cant blame the dogs (even though i'm a cat person not a dog person) it's the owners that are at fault! it's totally irresponsible of them! for a start if the dogs can run where they want they could get run over themselves! the owners we're not only putting other peoples pets/childern (maybe) in danger...but their dogs aswell! people like that make me sick!:whip::devil:


Yeah, this is what I'm trying to say, not that all dogs should be condemned but for their size and strength, they can be dangerous if not restrained properly. Even a very good tempered dog can cause damage if it bounds up to a small child just to be friendly, and knocks it over. It is the owners' responsibility and if they can't get their head round that then they shouldn't have the animal. :devil:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

aw god poor thing!!!!!

most the time you say a lab or pointer did anything like this its ignored by people, but terrier types or german shepheards they would jump up and say PUT IT DOWN!

poor blody cat hope somthing is done for once!


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Grumpymouth said:


> Yeah, this is what I'm trying to say, not that all dogs should be condemned but for their size and strength, they can be dangerous if not restrained properly. Even a very good tempered dog can cause damage if it bounds up to a small child just to be friendly, and knocks it over. It is the owners' responsibility and if they can't get their head round that then they shouldn't have the animal. :devil:


Llama girl, my other half knows this....years ago my GSD killed a cat that came into our garden, it hated cats (as do most dogs) and now other dog chases them out...but if the cat turned around...i guess our dog would run away!

i dont have a problem with a dog killing a cat (i dont mean that in a bad way) im saying dogs for thousands of years since domesticated have done that..its like cats killing mice/rats etc 

people who delib set one animal on another i hate....

i wouldnt hurt any animal (i am not a cat person, hate em) and taken in injured or stray cats .and birds caught by cats, it what animals do naturally


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

My dog got attacked by a cat the other night. I aren't joking either! i walked past a garden and a ginger tom came bolting out from under a car and starting scratching and biting my Staffy! My Staffy shat his pants! People shouldn't let their cats out if they do that if I had been with my JRT he would of killed it.


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

cooljules said:


> Llama girl, my other half knows this....years ago my GSD killed a cat that came into our garden, it hated cats (as do most dogs) and now other dog chases them out...but if the cat turned around...i guess our dog would run away!
> 
> i dont have a problem with a dog killing a cat (i dont mean that in a bad way) im saying dogs for thousands of years since domesticated have done that..its like cats killing mice/rats etc
> 
> ...


I sort of get what you're saying (although I do have a problem with the line 'I don't have a problem with a dog killing a cat') but this issue here was the fact that the owners had their dogs off the leads in a public place, the cat was sitting in its rightful territory and it was attacked by dogs which legally should have been kept on leads. The issue of a cat wandering into someone's garden and being attacked is a different situation, where the cat is the trespassor and the dog feels it's defending its territory, and is legally and rightfully occupying its space. 

Negligent owners should be prosecuted, it's only lucky that this was a cat that was attacked and not a small child...:bash:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

oh and i dont agree with dogs out on the street alone, where we live its a rough council estate and everyone lets there dogs out alone...packs wandering around...fed up of reporting them.


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

Grumpymouth said:


> Yeah, this is what I'm trying to say, not that all dogs should be condemned but for their size and strength, they can be dangerous if not restrained properly. Even a very good tempered dog can cause damage if it bounds up to a small child just to be friendly, and knocks it over. It is the owners' responsibility and if they can't get their head round that then they shouldn't have the animal. :devil:


absolutly! you need to be there to control your dog at all times whether it's a collie or a pitbull! sometimes what a dog sees as playing could hurt a child. obv not the case here but my point still stands! i also think that no-one should keep a dog that they can't handle...e.g. their is a lass up our street who has a rottie and although it seems to be friendly enough...it drags her rather than her walking it...if that turned one day, she'd have no chance controling it!
Edit: this dog went for our dog once when my OH was walking him...which has put me off walking ours on my own as i'd have no chance against it!
my mums neigbours terrier always yaps at her cat so one day the cat turned round and clawed it round the face!


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Grumpymouth said:


> I sort of get what you're saying (although I do have a problem with the line 'I don't have a problem with a dog killing a cat') but this issue here was the fact that the owners had their dogs off the leads in a public place, the cat was sitting in its rightful territory and it was attacked by dogs which legally should have been kept on leads. The issue of a cat wandering into someone's garden and being attacked is a different situation, where the cat is the trespassor and the dog feels it's defending its territory, and is legally and rightfully occupying its space.
> 
> Negligent owners should be prosecuted, it's only lucky that this was a cat that was attacked and not a small child...:bash:


oh yeah, i added no dog should be loose...thats irisponslable...and it should have been on the lead.

i was v v sad my dog killed the cat, but i cannot blame the dog in that case..but i got no pleasure only sadness.

LG is now posting a story about a neighbour on our council est....oh dear


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

My neighbour does not blame the dogs one bit...it is a natural thing to do after all. What everyone is upset about is the total lack of any kind of compassion my the owner of the dogs...I know him ,I always thoght he was an ok kind of guy but if someone can be so flippant and uncaring about the suffering of someone elses pet ....well speaks a lot about the man in my book.
If it was me I would be knocking at the door very apologetic and upset..I know it wouldn't change anything but at least they would know I cared..........


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

MSL said:


> My neighbour does not blame the dogs one bit...it is a natural thing to do after all. What everyone is upset about is the total lack of any kind of compassion my the owner of the dogs...I know him ,I always thoght he was an ok kind of guy but if someone can be so flippant and uncaring about the suffering of someone elses pet ....well speaks a lot about the man in my book.
> If it was me I would be knocking at the door very apologetic and upset..I know it wouldn't change anything but at least they would know I cared..........


100% agree...i would apologise prefusley


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

cooljules said:


> 100% agree...i would apologise prefusley


 I feel awful the poor kids are just in the garden crying...and mum and dad...its really heartbreaking.

I can't help thinking that if the dog owner had been at least close enough to pull the dogs off quickly the poor cat might have stood a chance.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I really didn't want to read this thread when I saw the title, but felt I had to and agree with most of what has been said - it's not a bad dog, it's a bad owner and I feel dreadfully sorry for the owners of the cat, especially as the cat was sitting minding its own business - not threatening the dogs at all or running away, which usually attracts the dog's attention and starts "the chase".

I would be mortified if one of my dogs had ever done anything like this. My GSDs both chased cats if they saw them, but they were called back to me and told off for even thinking about it, they weren't allowed to carry on "the chase". 

As far as I'm concerned the owners were totally irresponsible and yes there's nothing anyone can do as far as the law is concerned, but please think - what might have happened if that cat had been sitting beside a child who owned it? Would the dogs have attacked the child in their frenzy to get the cat? That's what bothers me?

And I have to say it reiterates my comments throughout this forum that there are more reasons to keep your cats in than to allow them to roam.

And on that subject Penny, I've just pm'd you the instructions on how to cat proof your garden, with grovelling apologies for the time it's taken me to get round to it!!!


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

feorag said:


> I really didn't want to read this thread when I saw the title, but felt I had to and agree with most of what has been said - it's not a bad dog, it's a bad owner and I feel dreadfully sorry for the owners of the cat, especially as the cat was sitting minding its own business - not threatening the dogs at all or running away, which usually attracts the dog's attention and starts "the chase".
> 
> I would be mortified if one of my dogs had ever done anything like this. My GSDs both chased cats if they saw them, but they were called back to me and told off for even thinking about it, they weren't allowed to carry on "the chase".
> 
> ...


Thanks Eileen..I think my own cats close call realy scared him though because he only ventures into the garden now and seems more than happy to stay there....it won't stop me sorting the fence out though!


----------



## Trinacham (Sep 17, 2007)

GRrrr SO many people have dogs who cannot control them. My dalmatian has been attacked by a black labrador once. I had my dog off the lead (I was by my nan's drive) but I had my hand round her collar so she couldn't run off. But when this stupid black dog came running over I let go because it started to attack her. She bit it and it ran away. 
Another time THE SAME dog attacked my nan's little Lhasa Apso. That dog does not fight back so my nan had to pick her up to get her away from it. Now that dog is a little nervous wreck and my nan is terrified whenever she walks her dog. 
My nan has actually seen the owners wacking the black dog so they've probably scarred it mentally and this is why it attacks other dogs. But really - why is it lose? DOn't leave the door open if you have a vicious dog which runs out!!! :censor:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I hate to see this. It ruins all the hard work put in by Responsable dog owners. It gives us all a bad name press wise. Not one of my dogs would dare chase a cat. Because they have been trained not to. They take an interest, yes. But they have never been allowed to chase them and have had lots of training to respond to the words 'LEAVE IT'.

I'm sick to death of those who ignore the law and don't bother to keep their dog on a lead in all public areas. Dog s**t down every street and park. I have 11 dogs, I think they should bring back Dog Licenses!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

poor kitty and poor children that had to burry their kitty 

I have to 100 % agree this is not the dogs fault 

The owner how ever was breaking the law...............it is against the law to have your dog walking off lead in a public area no matter where you are 

just think of the extra devestation they could have caused should there have been a car coming when they bolted across the road after the cat 

stupid stupid man an the cheek to have attitude too :devil::bash:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> poor kitty and poor children that had to burry their kitty
> 
> I have to 100 % agree this is not the dogs fault
> 
> ...


 
Too True hun.

If it had been a sheep, horse or Cattle or any other farm animal then it would have been in a farmers crosshairs! No matter how many times we tell people the dog law, you get far too many who will say 'but my dog isn't like that!' when they know full well they haven't trained their dog and it certainly can't be trusted, Regardless.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

hey emma can you fill me in here - i aint heard this, could be a nightmare for the business..........

regards to the awful event, just goes to show that ANY dog has the potential, people should remember this, as it is only usually the so called powerful breeds, that get associated with things like this........and unfortuanetly yet again it boils down a lack of control but moreso a lack of training on the owners behalf for their dogs, as many just cant be arsed with the effort, they just think a responsable dog owner constitutes someone that just feed the poor pooch........very sad 



Emmaj said:


> The owner how ever was breaking the law...............it is against the law to have your dog walking off lead in a public area no matter where you are


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

labmad said:


> hey emma can you fill me in here - i aint heard this, could be a nightmare for the business..........
> 
> regards to the awful event, just goes to show that ANY dog has the potential, people should remember this, as it is only usually the so called powerful breeds, that get associated with things like this........and unfortuanetly yet again it boils down a lack of control but moreso a lack of training on the owners behalf for their dogs, as many just cant be arsed with the effort, they just think a responsable dog owner constitutes someone that just feed the poor pooch........very sad


 
i cant remember when the law was broughin but it is against the law to have a dog off lead in public 

reasons it was brought in was 

1 people not cleaning dog mess
2 people dont have full control of their animals at all times 
3 covers the owners back incase of bites an attacks 

also all dogs taken out should by law be wearing a collar too thats another legal must too 

i cant remeber when it was brought in but i know it was as this was being discussed on another forum sometime last year that i go on 


and yes pimps if they had been on farm land the farmer would have been well within his right to shoot them dead on sighting


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Not just a collar, ALL dogs must be wearing an Identity disc with your name address and number on.
I'll get my kc citzenship stuff out as all the laws are on there.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Not just a collar, ALL dogs must be wearing an Identity disc with your name address and number on.
> I'll get my kc citzenship stuff out as all the laws are on there.


yeah forgot that bit :blush:

yeah would be an idea pimps cos then people can know what the laws are then on walkin dogs and dogs having appropriate identification 

I have had off so many people how cruel i am not letting my dogs off the lead when im out i just tell them 

1 i would be breaking the law if i did 
2 makes it very easy for someone to pinch them 
3 i cant be accused of not picking my dogs poop up if its stood next to me when i do it 
4 im not gonna get sued when one of my dogs jump up at someone an knock them over kissing them to death


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

if anyone knows where i can take a peek at these laws can you point me in the right direction please.........I had a dog warden watch me and others with dogs off the lead but he said nothing.......just making sure we poop-a-scooped 

I knew about the id disc etc but not about letting your dog run free off lead

cheers


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/download/2854/gcdsresandcare.pdf

so I don't have to type it all up lol

You can only allow your dog to run free in area that say so. I know manchester has put a huge thing on about a lot of parks and so has Oldham council.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks very much will take a peek 



Pimperella said:


> http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/download/2854/gcdsresandcare.pdf
> 
> so I don't have to type it all up lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

labmad said:


> if anyone knows where i can take a peek at these laws can you point me in the right direction please.........I had a dog warden watch me and others with dogs off the lead but he said nothing.......just making sure we poop-a-scooped
> 
> I knew about the id disc etc but not about letting your dog run free off lead
> 
> cheers


yeah some park wardens dont mind but they are well within their right to ask you at any point to put your dog back on lead and if you refuse they are allowed to ask you to leave 

Thing is there are many people that let their dogs off an dont give a monkies where they are if they cant see them then they can clean poop up and cant jump in quick so anything happen with another dog or person 

there are many people that are scared of dogs so if a great big dog like one of mine went bounding up to them gawd knows what would happen 

i just dont like to risk it not to mention the amount of people round here that would try walking off with your dog hence my yard being like fort knox lol


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

The dogs were out of control in a public area which is illegal.
You should contact the dog warden and the police.

I am so sorry for the loss of the cat and what the owner and the children have had to go through.

I have a cat, she is an indoor cat.
What annoys me is they are the only domestic animal that is allowed to roam. If you let your dog out to roam it gets picked up and you get fined.

I have two dogs here that I know would kill a cat given the chance, even if though they were brought up with a cat. They have a very high prey drive. When out they are kept on a lead unless in a secure area. 

My friend recently lost her 15 year old cat when her neighbours DDB got out and attacked it.

Its all very sad. But everyone should have there dogs under proper control when out. And all cat owners should know where there cats are, because all they have to do is go into another garden with a dog and they could be gone, its just not worth the risk.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

marthaMoo said:


> The dogs were out of control in a public area which is illegal.
> You should contact the dog warden and the police.
> 
> I am so sorry for the loss of the cat and what the owner and the children have had to go through.
> ...


Yup, we spent £1600 on a top of the range Cattery for our 4 Moggies. We had a couple of incidents that led us to keep our cats from free roaming. 
1 was someone stealing our cat. 2nd was some c*** who I saw set his dog on one of my cats and yes I stopped it and well, put it this way I had the police round to me lol (mind you the guy who stole my GSD ended up in intensive care and I swear I was not involved, at the time I was with aWPC explaining why I was furious that I was told 'IT'S JUST A DOG, LOVE!' When I phoned the police!)


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

it is horrid what dogs can do.. my own dog has killed my ferret.. one little shake and the baby ferret died, and hes attacked my cat and made a hole in her nose. hes a lurcher and it isnt againt their nature that he did it, were also exploring other options like illness because hes been bought up with all of these animals. 

these people should have had their dog on a lead:devil: after what happened with my dog in my own home i WILL NOT let my dog off the lead and keep a tighter hold on his lead now. 

poor cat. 

x


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I have no patience at all for people who cannot control their dogs!

I used to have 2 ferrets, Gambit & Cain. They were housed outside in a large double tiered hutch. My next door neighbour had recently got out of jail & had got 3 large American Bulldogs. He kept them in crappy wood & wire runs in his garden. One morning, at about 7:30am, my bf woke me, saying that next door's dogs had got in our garden & were trying to get to the ferrets. I chucked some pants on & ran downstairs. By the time I had got to the garden, the 2 American Bulldogs had smashed their huge heads into the lower tier of the hutch & each dog had a ferret. I just froze! I will never forget hearing my ferret's last cries of pain as those huge dogs killed them. I shouted for the owner, who came quickly. He seemed scared to go & grab his dogs to move them, so instead he tried hitting them with a plank of wood. Eventually he had to put a hose pipe on them to make them move into their own garden. I just stood there in shock, crying. The dogs had broken out of their crappy pen & had smashed through a fence panel to get into my garden.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> I have no patience at all for people who cannot control their dogs!
> 
> I used to have 2 ferrets, Gambit & Cain. They were housed outside in a large double tiered hutch. My next door neighbour had recently got out of jail & had got 3 large American Bulldogs. He kept them in crappy wood & wire runs in his garden. One morning, at about 7:30am, my bf woke me, saying that next door's dogs had got in our garden & were trying to get to the ferrets. I chucked some pants on & ran downstairs. By the time I had got to the garden, the 2 American Bulldogs had smashed their huge heads into the lower tier of the hutch & each dog had a ferret. I just froze! I will never forget hearing my ferret's last cries of pain as those huge dogs killed them. I shouted for the owner, who came quickly. He seemed scared to go & grab his dogs to move them, so instead he tried hitting them with a plank of wood. Eventually he had to put a hose pipe on them to make them move into their own garden. I just stood there in shock, crying. The dogs had broken out of their crappy pen & had smashed through a fence panel to get into my garden.


 
I've recently had the same. Nextdoors jack russell (he has 2) ate through my fence and killed 4 of my chickens (3 polish and a Cuckoo Rosecomb Dorking! (only 30 in the uk!!!) and my female Lavender Turkey. Then during the evening I had a few chickens die from the shock of it all!
The neighbour was very appoligetic. I have 11 dogs of my own, mine don't eat through fences to kill my other pets! I was washing the pots, heard the ducks going mad, looked up to see it with my silver laced polish, shaking it like a ragger. Me running out screaming, the **** saw me and run back through the fence, turned round and started snapping and barking at me.
my kids age 6 and 5 both horrified.
He promised to replace. Had to speak to hubby as I wanted blood and we've had a neighbour dispute at our last house and I would have wanted blood (and still do every time I here the bloody thing barking).
Been 3 weeks and not had anything. Not that he is ever likely to find me another cuckoo Rosecomb Dorking, nor 3 polish that would sit on your shoulder and come running and jump on your knee for fuss.


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

Complete fault of the owner. The owner is probibly abbusive to his dogs, and they become aggressive, because those breeds are usually not aggressive to cats. 

There are never any bad dogs, just bad owners.

This applys to ANY kind of dog. Pitbulls always have a bad rap, but are one of the best to own. I have had 5, currently dont have any, my last one was a boston/pit cross, but passed last year at 1 yearold, from pousin, we think given by a BSL supporter while we were gone(discusting but it happens).

The poor cat though, deffinatly not a nice way to go .

And some kinds of dogs(jack russells, fox terrier, beagels, blood hounds) just have instinct to catch small animals like ferrets, I would never have a ferret while having my boarder collie, the previous owner got him to kill wiesels, ground hogs, birds, squirrels, any other kind of small furry animal. Once it is in their heads to catch them, it is hard to get out. It was very difficult to teach him cats are pets, but never hurt them, only at the beggining roughed with them(hit with his snout). But he has never lunged at any of my herps, and wont grab any frogs or snakes outside.


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> I've recently had the same. Nextdoors jack russell (he has 2) ate through my fence and killed 4 of my chickens (3 polish and a Cuckoo Rosecomb Dorking! (only 30 in the uk!!!) and my female Lavender Turkey. Then during the evening I had a few chickens die from the shock of it all!
> The neighbour was very appoligetic. I have 11 dogs of my own, mine don't eat through fences to kill my other pets! I was washing the pots, heard the ducks going mad, looked up to see it with my silver laced polish, shaking it like a ragger. Me running out screaming, the **** saw me and run back through the fence, turned round and started snapping and barking at me.
> my kids age 6 and 5 both horrified.
> He promised to replace. Had to speak to hubby as I wanted blood and we've had a neighbour dispute at our last house and I would have wanted blood (and still do every time I here the bloody thing barking).
> Been 3 weeks and not had anything. Not that he is ever likely to find me another cuckoo Rosecomb Dorking, nor 3 polish that would sit on your shoulder and come running and jump on your knee for fuss.


I personally really dislike jack russells. They are way to unpredictable, I have had many snap at me, tore my heals up, a group of 5 attack one of my dogs, some were ripping my dog so much, I had to kick a few, then carry him away, the owner grabbed the dogs and threw them over his fence(shows hes a great owner), but offered 70$ for vet bills, and one attacked my kid sister, and bite her face and hands. I know many people like them and everything, but they are a type that you really have to be careful about how you treat them, and if you lower your face to close to them, they may snap, and is not a dog for alittle child.


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

awww that is so sad  poor cat  atleast he had a quick death and didnt lie there for ages  R.I.P little guy


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> I've recently had the same. Nextdoors jack russell (he has 2) ate through my fence and killed 4 of my chickens (3 polish and a Cuckoo Rosecomb Dorking! (only 30 in the uk!!!) and my female Lavender Turkey. Then during the evening I had a few chickens die from the shock of it all!


That was an awful thing to happen and for you to witness it and it bears out what has been said on a lot of threads here - you can't blame ALL breeds of dogs for the actions of some.

Small terriers were bred to kill and can be a lot more aggressive than larger breeds, most of whom were bred to protect and help man and beasts, but the instinct to hunt and kill is in all predatory animals and therefore owners have to be aware of this and train their dogs. It's not rocket science, it's common sense, but there are thousands of people out there who have no idea how to train a dog!

As POAGeckos says here and has been said on all the dog problem threads throughout this forum, there's no such thing as a bad dog, only a bad owner.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

no way is it the dogs faults its the owners any breed will chase cats and other fluffys if not socialised and trained not to, it really makes my blood boil when people buy dogs and do now training and socialisation and treat them as people 

i wouldn't say the dogs were vicious sounds more like there chased the cat didn't run then it sorry to say ended in a game for the dogs , i had a JR a few years back now called pip, pip came to me as someone bought her as a 6month old pup from working lines and thought she would be OK to live in a house full of cats:bash: needless to say after a week one dead cat and one injured Pip came to me as Vicious mad needs putting to sleep JR! after a month of training, exercise and socialisation she was the best dog, i could work her on rats all day then walk her by the farm cats OFF the lead no problem as she had learned cats were a NO and rats a YES, most problems are owner related sorry 99.9% are owner related the other 1% is breed related when a new owner gets a dog with no research.

when are people going to get it into there skulls that dogs are dogs and it is there responsibly to train and socialise them !

going for a cuppa now to calm down as threads like this about stupid stupid owners really gets me annoyed 

Clare


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> no way is it the dogs faults its the owners any breed will chase cats and other fluffys if not socialised and trained not to, it really makes my blood boil when people buy dogs and do now training and socialisation and treat them as people
> 
> i wouldn't say the dogs were vicious sounds more like there chased the cat didn't run then it sorry to say ended in a game for the dogs , i had a JR a few years back now called pip, pip came to me as someone bought her as a 6month old pup from working lines and thought she would be OK to live in a house full of cats:bash: needless to say after a week one dead cat and one injured Pip came to me as Vicious mad needs putting to sleep JR! after a month of training, exercise and socialisation she was the best dog, i could work her on rats all day then walk her by the farm cats OFF the lead no problem as she had learned cats were a NO and rats a YES, most problems are owner related sorry 99.9% are owner related the other 1% is breed related when a new owner gets a dog with no research.
> 
> ...


 
I couldnt agree with you more on that one 

well blooming said :no1:

Im probably frowned upon in the husky world as most people know huskies have one of the highest prey drives and hunt instincts along with the pull and run one lol 

90% of husky owners would NOT be able to let 1 skunk never mind 2 run free round their house with their huskies 

I have 2 doing that 

My dogs have been taught and trained by myself to know what NO means what LEAVE means, WAIT means and DONT!! 

they have been taught what they can and cant touch and they know when i say NO i mean NO 

All my work has started as soon as the pups came in the door and the rehomes too is been hard work but i have a pack of dogs that know im boss an when i say NO i mean NO


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

POAGeckos said:


> I personally really dislike jack russells. They are way to unpredictable, I have had many snap at me, tore my heals up, a group of 5 attack one of my dogs, some were ripping my dog so much, I had to kick a few, then carry him away, the owner grabbed the dogs and threw them over his fence(shows hes a great owner), but offered 70$ for vet bills, and one attacked my kid sister, and bite her face and hands. I know many people like them and everything, but they are a type that you really have to be careful about how you treat them, and if you lower your face to close to them, they may snap, and is not a dog for alittle child.



i have a JR and he adores my ferret, when we first got max as a 6week old baby, tink (my JR) became his best friend...they play together, sleep together, shared food everything now max is outside with the big ferrets because he was getting too rough for the JR, tink misses him and often goes out and whines at the gate to the ferret enclosure to play with max.







(you can just see the ferret curled up by the dogs stomach)
we also have (sometimes quite young)childern going through my house and playing with my little brother and sister, tink has never hurt any of them, we all cuddle him, play with him, pick him up, stroke him when hes eating. hes one of the most docile dogs i know. yes hes mouthy but we think he has problems seeing as he doesnt always seem to recignise us. 

and my dog duke whos a lurcher used to curl up with my old ferrets... but has recently turned against all of the animals. he was always taught not to touch the animals, and never would something in him seems to have snapped recently.


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

fern said:


> i have a JR and he adores my ferret, when we first got max as a 6week old baby, tink (my JR) became his best friend...they play together, sleep together, shared food everything now max is outside with the big ferrets because he was getting too rough for the JR, tink misses him and often goes out and whines at the gate to the ferret enclosure to play with max.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, there are afew good JRs, I have seen around 2 at most, who are calm, but in the most part, they are usually aggressive. There are a few breeds who deffinatly have a few who don't match their usual description. I personally find most are not the best to have around small animals, cats, sometimes children. I wouldnt want to ever get one, just from experience.


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> I couldnt agree with you more on that one
> 
> well blooming said :no1:
> 
> ...


 Completly the same for me. My wolfs and hybrids run around with the opossums, cats, skunks, wiesels and raccoons without problems. People go crazy when they see it and say "There going to rip those poor animals apart! get those wolves away!" thewolves do take a much longer time to train then huskies/mals/hybrids, but it works, and they are always playing with each other.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

POAGeckos said:


> Completly the same for me. My wolfs and hybrids run around with the opossums, cats, skunks, wiesels and raccoons without problems. People go crazy when they see it and say "There going to rip those poor animals apart! get those wolves away!" thewolves do take a much longer time to train then huskies/mals/hybrids, but it works, and they are always playing with each other.


Yeah i know if only the people that call me stupid an put me down could see that..........my skunks are top dog lol NON of the dogs dare mess with them they have had their toes nipped an noses so they know they deffo dont wanna get a proper bite lol


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

MSL said:


> My neighbours cat went missing. She sent out flyers etc a lady phoned and said she had the cat but it had died.
> 
> Apparently she was outside in her front garden when 2 dogs a lab and a pointer came running over from the football field opposite, crossed the road and attacked the cat who was sitting by the road, the owner was no-where to be seen.
> she called her husband who came out and they tried to get the dogs off.
> ...


 and the police have been informed about someone having dogs off the lead in a public place and dangerously out of control yes?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

cooljules said:


> a small dog can be as dangerous......
> 
> the last i heard a couple of years ago, a dog can kill a cat and its not illigal etc..like if a cat ran into the path of a car, chased by a dog then nothing in law is wrong with that..


 it is illegal if someone's dog is dangerously out of control and kills someone elses pet cat. If it chased it into a road and it got hit by a car, then the dog didn't kill the cat did it? The car did. Different thing entirely. If a driver hits a cat he is not obliged to report it to the police. He must report it if he hits a dog. I think you are getting the laws confused.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> it is illegal if someone's dog is dangerously out of control and kills someone elses pet cat. If it chased it into a road and it got hit by a car, then the dog didn't kill the cat did it? The car did. Different thing entirely. If a driver hits a cat he is not obliged to report it to the police. He must report it if he hits a dog. I think you are getting the laws confused.


no im not
a dog can kill a cat by having it in its mouth...or chase it under the path of a steaeam roller..doesnt


dogs chase cats cats chase mice...


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*Poor kitty*

Its not just the owners that cat could of been a small child i would never accept my dog showing any aggression as i have small children and a wabbit which likes to run around in my house 

oh its always the owners fault lets just let dogs do as they please


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

dogs have chased cats for thousands of years. full stop


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

And your point is........................................

That it's acceptable behaviour for a domestic dog to kill an animal???

An explanation would be appreciated!


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*But*



cooljules said:


> dogs have chased cats for thousands of years. Full stop


chased not killed! In the wild for food etc obviously stuff goes on but to attack a cat for no good reason come on!


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> chased not killed! In the wild for food etc obviously stuff goes on but to attack a cat for no good reason come on!


if you had read all the posts, you would have read my GSD killed a cat that came into or garden...

dogs chase cats...cats chase mice and kill them along with birds, so your saying cats shouldnt be trusted also?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

feorag said:


> And your point is........................................
> 
> That it's acceptable behaviour for a domestic dog to kill an animal???
> 
> An explanation would be appreciated!


thousands of cats kill birds and mice so is that acceptable to you?


----------



## Trinacham (Sep 17, 2007)

Dog behaviour is completely different to cats. You can't compare. Dogs have been domesticated more than cats. Cats still have the wild instinct to chase and catch things - and they don't hold back from biting and scratching humans. They can't be trained like dogs. Dogs have been more humanised, and that's why it is shocking when one attacks something other than birds, rabbits, and small rodents, and action must be taken.

Of course it is acceptable for cats to eat birds and mice. That is part of their diet. They kill to eat. Dogs don't generally kill to eat.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Trinacham said:


> Dog behaviour is completely different to cats. You can't compare. Dogs have been domesticated more than cats. Cats still have the wild instinct to chase and catch things - and they don't hold back from biting and scratching humans. They can't be trained like dogs. Dogs have been more humanised, and that's why it is shocking when one attacks something other than birds, rabbits, and small rodents, and action must be taken.
> 
> Of course it is acceptable for cats to eat birds and mice. That is part of their diet. They kill to eat. Dogs don't generally kill to eat.


Nicely put!! Cat have never been totally domesticated - dogs have! Hence dogs can be trained and an owner has a responsibility to have control of their dog.

And before cooljulies says owners should take responsibility for their cats - I do! My cats are contained within my garden and not allowed to roam and be a nuisance to other people!!



cooljules said:


> thousands of cats kill birds and mice so is that acceptable to you?


No, as an animal lover it isn't and that's why my cats aren't allowed to do that!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

but how many cats actually eat the things there kill?? my neighbour has 9 cats we find dead birds, mice, shrews, rats all over that the cats have killed and just left and all the threads you read "my cat brought in a dead rat" ect ect its in the cats instinct to hunt just the same as dogs


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

feorag said:


> Nicely put!! Cat have never been totally domesticated - dogs have! Hence dogs can be trained and an owner has a responsibility to have control of their dog.
> 
> And before cooljulies says owners should take responsibility for their cats - I do! My cats are contained within my garden and not allowed to roam and be a nuisance to other people!!
> 
> No, as an animal lover it isn't and that's why my cats aren't allowed to do that!


but your cats want to kill...if a nice fluffy baby bird came into your garden, it would be played with and killed by the cat

my dog chases any cat that comes into the garden, and stops at the boundry. end of.


----------



## Trinacham (Sep 17, 2007)

My cat ate what she killed - mice, birds, and I remember once seeing her eat this massive dragonfly. She was a free to roam cat. Parents choice not mine. My parents don't regret it though because she lived for 18 years, never got run over or caught any nasty diseases. She had to be kept inside for the last 2 years of her life though as she went totally blind. She died of old age.


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*yes*



cooljules said:


> but your cats want to kill...if a nice fluffy baby bird came into your garden, it would be played with and killed by the cat
> 
> my dog chases any cat that comes into the garden, and stops at the boundry. end of.


after it has killed it! cats are natural predators that if needed get their own food dogs dont need too and yes my cat kills birds and brings me some lovely gifts but cats are free to roam


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

cooljules said:


> but your cats want to kill...if a nice fluffy baby bird came into your garden, it would be played with and killed by the cat
> 
> my dog chases any cat that comes into the garden, and stops at the boundry. end of.


That's the point everyone is making here!! You can train dogs, because they've been domesticated for much longer than cats and therefore cats aren't as trainable as dogs. 

Also cats by nature are solitary animals, whereas dogs are pack animals and need an alpha dog. A well trained dog sees its owner as that alpha dog and does what that 'dog' tells it. As cats are solitary animals, they don't need an 'alpha cat' to tell them what to do. So there is a difference.

I wouldn't say that my cats wouldn't chase a bird that was fluttering around, because the instinct in cats to hunt something that is fluttering or scurrying around is so strong, but I had 5 cats when I brought home my first rabbit, which was 8 weeks old and very small - none of them chased it or went for it or tried to kill it.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

cooljules said:


> if you had read all the posts, you would have read my GSD killed a cat that came into or garden...
> 
> dogs chase cats...cats chase mice and kill them along with birds, so your saying cats shouldnt be trusted also?


 Good job my 20 dogs don't know that they are supposed to chase my 12 cats then eh? Dogs chase cats if the owners have no control over there dog or actively encourage their dogs to do so.
Had your GSD killed one of my cats, I can assure you that the punishment and revenge I visited upon you would have been swift and terrible, in order to teach you the error of your ways. It isn't your dog's fault it has a twit for an owner with lower IQ than it has , so the punishment would have been yours, not the dog's.
Cats are not dogs, they cannot be trained, they hunt by nature. A dog hunts only when pack leader says to hunt. Since you are pack leader, you have obviously encouraged it to kill people's pets. What if the cat had been a child's pet or some old dear's only friend? What if a child had come in to the garden and picked up her cat to take it out. WOuld you boast about how the dog had ripped a little childs arms open to get at her cat, then killed in in front of her eyes? What a big macho man you are......<not>
People like you make me hopping spitting mad.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Good job my 20 dogs don't know that they are supposed to chase my 12 cats then eh? Dogs chase cats if the owners have no control over there dog or actively encourage their dogs to do so.
> Had your GSD killed one of my cats, I can assure you that the punishment and revenge I visited upon you would have been swift and terrible, in order to teach you the error of your ways. It isn't your dog's fault it has a twit for an owner with lower IQ than it has , so the punishment would have been yours, not the dog's.
> Cats are not dogs, they cannot be trained, they hunt by nature. A dog hunts only when pack leader says to hunt. Since you are pack leader, you have obviously encouraged it to kill people's pets. What if the cat had been a child's pet or some old dear's only friend? What if a child had come in to the garden and picked up her cat to take it out. WOuld you boast about how the dog had ripped a little childs arms open to get at her cat, then killed in in front of her eyes? What a big macho man you are......<not>
> People like you make me hopping spitting mad.


the GSD had never bitten anyone in its life, no one, and the cat came into the garden, it hated cats as most dogs do...and even kids that came in were safe...

in law if a dog kills a cat there is no problem with that and THATS LAW 


and i do have a IQ

good threat eh, easy to do behind a computer as always


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I have 12 dogs inc Terriers, lurchers, GSD and a Rottie I also have 15 cats that live happily alongside them.My dogs do not chase cats as they see me as The pack leader and what I say goes so I know that killing cats will never be an issue. Shame on you for making light of your dog killing a cat. The law may class a cat as a wild animal but I know of one person prosecuted for owning a dangerous out of control dog because it killed a cat in its own front garden so be warned your time will come if you let this kind of behaviour happen


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I have 12 dogs inc Terriers, lurchers, GSD and a Rottie I also have 15 cats that live happily alongside them.My dogs do not chase cats as they see me as The pack leader and what I say goes so I know that killing cats will never be an issue. Shame on you for making light of your dog killing a cat. The law may class a cat as a wild animal but I know of one person prosecuted for owning a dangerous out of control dog because it killed a cat in its own front garden so be warned your time will come if you let this kind of behaviour happen


where did i say i made light of it? no where...get your fact right before you make accusations


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

YOu didn't make light of it, but your explanation for your dog's behaviour was that "dogs have chased cats for thousands of years"

That's no excuse for a domestic pet - especially one as intelligent and trainable as a GSD!!


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

My Staffy was chased off by a cat.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Our next door neighbour had a cat that chased dogs - he was frightened of nothing - it certainly happens!


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Andy said:


> My Staffy was chased off by a cat.


 Your dog is just a big girly wuss....lol

On a serious note....my neighbours have reported the matter and the police and coucil dog warden have a meeting with the owners this week.
Apparently they will be given a Reprimand.

The thing is the Law may state that certain things are an offence or not but the council have a shed load of by-laws they can invoke when things are not covered by police which can and do lead to court.
Ie; overflowing rubbish bins, those cases are prosecuted by the council not the police....I think there are by laws concerning dogs too.
That is what is happening in this case......the council are the people dealing with it..the police are attending to prevent a breach of the peace, as te owner has been aggressive whilst out with his dogs.
I will keep ou all updated as I am very interested to know what will happen.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

MSL said:


> Your dog is just a big girly wuss....lol


Yeah he is! According to some people his breed should be banned but I have never met a gentler dog.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

cooljules said:


> the GSD had never bitten anyone in its life, no one, and the cat came into the garden, it hated cats as most dogs do...and even kids that came in were safe...
> 
> in law if a dog kills a cat there is no problem with that and THATS LAW
> 
> ...


 point one, dogs do not all hate cats. I have never owned a dog which hated cats. The only dogs I have ever known which chased cats were ones which were told "catsssssss" and encouraged to chase them by moronic owners. If a dog kills a cat there are laws in force, mainly the DDA which could be invoked. It is also a problem although you see it as something and nothing. You seem to feel no remorse for the fact that a living creature which had done nothing wrong and which was someones beloved pet, suffered a horrible and painful death and was caused great suffering by your dog which you didn't bother to train.
I'm sure you do have an IQ. I'm also fairly sure that it is lower than your dog's.
I am also fairly sure that you are an insecure little man who feels the need to have a big savage uncontrollable dog in order to scare people into 'respecting' him, as do most small men. 
I will happily make my threat to your face in person. Believe me, how I am on here is how I am in real life. I'm afraid of nobody and am fairly unhinged when it comes to people killing my pets.
Your dog is not under your control, it kills other peoples pet and ergo is perfectly capable of biting a human child and you won't be able to stop it. There is a good chance also that your dog would kill other small animals, like someone's small dog, if it gets the chance, because it is dangerously out of control (that's the actual law which will apply when someone takes you to court.) You may also be sued for all vet fees, pet cremation and the cost of replacing the pet cat or dog. People like you make me so flipping mad even more so since I heard that a good friends little bichon was maukled to death in front of her eyes while she was walking it through a park, by a large dog owned by a yob who had no control over it. She is suing him, has reported it to the police who are talking about taking the dog off him and having it destroyed because it has already attacked another dog and killed a cat belonging to someone who's garden backs onto the park.
The vet fees for trying to put the little bichon back together has already run into the thousands and then there is the cost of the replacement dog.
Do yourself a favour, rub your 2 brain cells together really hard and try to grow some sense. Having a dangerous dog isn't something to be proud of, it's something to be deeply ashamed of.
If any one of my dogs tok it into their heads to kill any live animal I would be furious, not just because they killed soemthing but because it demonstrated their utter disrespect for me as pack leader.
Luckily, that won't happen as I'm in charge, not they and I decide how they behave.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Andy said:


> Yeah he is! According to some people his breed should be banned but I have never met a gentler dog.


A perfect case of a good dog being 'tarred' by the reputation of his breed!

It's a shame really, cos a friend of ours breeds Staffies and they've got fabulous temperaments. So much so that in effort to try and improve their poor reputation a few of them have got together and had their dogs assessed to be PAT dogs!! :2thumb:

Penny, please keep us informed as to what happens about this - I'm very keen to know!


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

feorag said:


> A perfect case of a good dog being 'tarred' by the reputation of his breed!
> 
> It's a shame really, cos a friend of ours breeds Staffies and they've got fabulous temperaments. So much so that in effort to try and improve their poor reputation a few of them have got together and had their dogs assessed to be PAT dogs!! :2thumb:
> 
> Penny, please keep us informed as to what happens about this - I'm very keen to know!


My little lad has been to puppy school and got his KC Good Citizen Puppy certificate and we are going to the next classes to get the next certificates.: victory:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> point one, dogs do not all hate cats. I have never owned a dog which hated cats. The only dogs I have ever known which chased cats were ones which were told "catsssssss" and encouraged to chase them by moronic owners. If a dog kills a cat there are laws in force, mainly the DDA which could be invoked. It is also a problem although you see it as something and nothing. You seem to feel no remorse for the fact that a living creature which had done nothing wrong and which was someones beloved pet, suffered a horrible and painful death and was caused great suffering by your dog which you didn't bother to train.
> I'm sure you do have an IQ. I'm also fairly sure that it is lower than your dog's.
> I am also fairly sure that you are an insecure little man who feels the need to have a big savage uncontrollable dog in order to scare people into 'respecting' him, as do most small men.
> I will happily make my threat to your face in person. Believe me, how I am on here is how I am in real life. I'm afraid of nobody and am fairly unhinged when it comes to people killing my pets.
> ...


ok drop me a pm, and i will give you my address...


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*O.m.g*



cooljules said:


> ok drop me a pm, and i will give you my address...


I personally dont think threats or threatening behaviour is really called for by fenwoman and you should not encourage it :bash: some people are highly opinionated such as fenwoman so best to ignore her 
this is either going to be a long winded one or hopefully a mod will kindly put an end to it !


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> I personally dont think threats or threatening behaviour is really called for by fenwoman and you should not encourage it :bash: some people are highly opinionated such as fenwoman so best to ignore her
> this is either going to be a long winded one or hopefully a mod will kindly put an end to it !


i never noticed the name...

as she? not read my previous posts at the start of this some days ago, and how i feel about animals she just doesnt seem to take anything in.

i didnt condone my GSD killing the car (many years ago, it came to me not long before and not wanted, but was brought up around kids, it just didnt like cats)

i like animals, apart from cats, but that doesnt mean i would hurt one or want one killed


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> point one, dogs do not all hate cats. I have never owned a dog which hated cats. The only dogs I have ever known which chased cats were ones which were told "catsssssss" and encouraged to chase them by moronic owners. If a dog kills a cat there are laws in force, mainly the DDA which could be invoked. It is also a problem although you see it as something and nothing. You seem to feel no remorse for the fact that a living creature which had done nothing wrong and which was someones beloved pet, suffered a horrible and painful death and was caused great suffering by your dog which you didn't bother to train.
> I'm sure you do have an IQ. I'm also fairly sure that it is lower than your dog's.
> I am also fairly sure that you are an insecure little man who feels the need to have a big savage uncontrollable dog in order to scare people into 'respecting' him, as do most small men.
> I will happily make my threat to your face in person. Believe me, how I am on here is how I am in real life. I'm afraid of nobody and am fairly unhinged when it comes to people killing my pets.
> ...


sick of hearing you insulting people because we didn't read Fly Fishing by F.E.N Woman and claiming we're all idiots if we don't do things the way you do it.
Your last sentence sums up exactly how removed from the real world you are.

I don't advocate hitting the snitch button but i'm going to follow you round like your body odour reporting every thread that you decide to insult intelligent human beings - starting with this one,.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

cooljules said:


> i never noticed the name...
> 
> as she? not read my previous posts at the start of this some days ago, and how i feel about animals she just doesnt seem to take anything in.
> 
> ...


you should have put the keys out of his reach.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I am also fairly sure that you are an insecure little man who feels the need to have a big savage uncontrollable dog in order to scare people into 'respecting' him, as do most small men.


this is my dog for 12 years....big and savage is it?










dog in germany with me










Dog in poland with me last year










dog in dresden










dog after a 3000 mile holiday around europe....not very macho is he?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

If a cat wandered in to my garden my xbreed bitch would be the first to kick things off and my rottie would join her. If they got hold of the cat i dunno who'd come out worse but I'm guessing the cat wouldn't really make it out at all.

There is a cat across the street though that for some reason my rottie has taken a liking to and he goes nuts if he sees it, he wants to lick and kiss and get all gooey about it! He'll let that one in the house as will my bitch and he can differentiate him from all others as well.

Marina


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

cooljules said:


> this is my dog for 12 years....big and savage is it?


nice dog. Fenwoman seems to read one post then decides she now knows all about you and how you treat your animals so i wouldn't get too bothered about her posts.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Andy as a mod you should be impartial!!!! Your opinion as a mod should not be aired!!

Marina


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

I couldn't be bothered to read most of this threa...but i can say from someone who loves cats and doesn't really like dogs that to call Arthur savage and evil is laughable! he's a sweetie. and certainly will not chase cats in my presence!


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> Andy as a mod you should be impartial!!!! Your opinion as a mod should not be aired!!
> 
> Marina


but what about his opinion as a person?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

When its based on another forum user its irrelevant and should not be aired in public. When its about a subject/topic or question then thats fair enough!

Marina


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

he doesn't get paid so he's entitled to an opinion.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Marinam2 said:


> Andy as a mod you should be impartial!!!! Your opinion as a mod should not be aired!!
> 
> Marina


No, I am allowed an opinion whether I am a mod or not.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

cooljules said:


> Dog in poland with me last year


 
you don't need to be the dog whisperer to know he's thinking '_oh for frigs sake dad... will you lose those flip flops or do i have to eat them'_


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Andy said:


> nice dog. Fenwoman seems to read one post then decides she now knows all about you and how you treat your animals so i wouldn't get too bothered about her posts.


i didnt realise it was a girl (woman?) presumed it was a guy...

she didnt read the thread days ago, where i said i was gutted that my old (taken in) GSD killed a cat that came into our garden..


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> When its based on another forum user its irrelevant and should not be aired in public. When its about a subject/topic or question then thats fair enough!
> 
> Marina


 
are you T-Bo?
are you T-Bo?
are you T-Bo in disguise?


no? well stop telling mods what they can and can't do on a forum not run by you.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Meko said:


> you don't need to be the dog whisperer to know he's thinking '_oh for frigs sake dad... will you lose those flip flops or do i have to eat them'_


it wasnt me with the flip flops!!

this was me
(and arthur )


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

cooljules said:


> it wasnt me with the flip flops!!
> 
> this was me
> (and arthur )


hahahahaha!!!! look at the state!!! (you not the dog!)


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I don't get paid I'm entitled to an opinion. I simply said i didn't think it was right that the mod in question should sit there bitching about another forum member like that. Whether he had a point or not. It doesn't raise a very good image.

Now meko do i have to report you for harassment or are you going to leave me to myself!

Marina


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

cooljules said:


> it wasnt me with the flip flops!!
> 
> this was me
> (and arthur )


this is who had the flip flops!! :whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

cooljules said:


> it wasnt me with the flip flops!!
> 
> this was me
> (and arthur )


 
where are you in the photo? i can see a dog and Al Murray but nobody else :whistling2:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

and this is arthur and arthur...i named my dog after my granddad...my granparents raised me and my grnddad was my best friend..so i named my dog after him










dont think my dog is a macho savage status symbol, does anyone else????


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

he's wearing an England shirt he must be a Stella drinking wife beating hooligan :whistling2:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

last foto of the not so macho status symbol dog...


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Meko said:


> he's wearing an England shirt he must be a Stella drinking wife beating hooligan :whistling2:


me or the dog?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

lol the dog.. although you're a bit posh aren't you? taking a tea pot and cups and saucers to the park with you.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Meko said:


> lol the dog.. although you're a bit posh aren't you? taking a tea pot and cups and saucers to the park with you.


ran out of pimms :whistling2:

local park caff....pip pip (im not posh, and our lass DEF isnt!!) :flrt:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i hate cups and saucers.. they're too posh and i end up shaking like a sh*tting dog carrying them..


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

cooljules said:


> The last i heard a couple of years ago, a dog can kill a cat and its not illigal etc..like if a cat ran into the path of a car, chased by a dog then nothing in law is wrong with that..


I'm not sure what can be done about unatended animals attacking each other on public land'etc.But yes somthing can be done about a animals out of control attacking animals'people'etc.

If your dog attacks a animal in it's own garden nothing can be done.However if your dog gose into a garden a attacks a animal that live there.Action can be taken agenst you.

If you have a dog on lead on public land.And a animal attacks your dog and get injerd it's self nothing can be done agenst you.However if your dog that is on a lead is injerd then you can take action agenst the owner.

So in this case you can take action agenst the owner for having uncontrolible dogs of lead i beleave also even un muzzeled in public place.But i don't think anything can be done about the cat it self as it wasn't IN it's garden.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

gazz said:


> I'm not sure what can be done about unatended animals attacking each other on public land'etc.But yes somthing can be done about a animals out of control attacking animals'people'etc.
> 
> If your dog attacks a animal in it's own garden.Nothing can be done.However if your dog gose to a garden a attacks a animal that live there.Action can be taken agenst you.
> 
> ...


i agree, our dog at the time was in our secure garden and the cat came in..i was shocked at what it did

it was a med age dog with hip displacia, it had to be put down because of that a few months later


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Goodness me, I don't think I have ever started such a contoversial thread :lol2:


So I have the conclusion of this incident....is anybody interested.....lol


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Obviously no one but never mind I am going to tell you amyway.


The police and the council warden visited on Friday.
The owners of the dogs were very remorseful and have offered via there pet insurance to replace the cat if that is what the family want.
They have been given a warning and have agreed to keep the dogs on the lead in certain areas in the meadow.
They have been told that there have been 5 outstanding complaints from different people made about the dogs and that if there any further complaints legal action will be taken against them...i believe under the heading failure to control the dogs in a public place. but not 100% sure on that.

All 5 complainants have been informed of the outcome and the agreement undertaken by the owners of the dogs to control the dogs.

It doesnt change anthing but my neighbour feels that what can be done has been done.
She is fully aware that this is an owner problem not a dog problem.
WHich is good because I have 2 labs and would hate to think she puts us all in the same category!

I cannot help but the think that this could so easily of been prevented, and it is such a shame that it has taken the death of another animal for something to be done.

I also wonder how remorseful the dog owners were and how much they were saying what they thought had to be said to get them off the hook.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

MSL said:


> Goodness me, I don't think I have ever started such a contoversial thread :lol2:
> 
> 
> So I have the conclusion of this incident....is anybody interested.....lol





MSL said:


> Obviously no one but never mind I am going to tell you amyway.


Me, me, me - but I was in the bath!! Just got out and now read the conclusion!!! :lol2:

Well, like you say, it doesn't really change anything!!

5 complaints - that's disgraceful - that they haven't done something about it themselves, to protect the dogs, never mind them!!! It just shows how some people never learn, or don't do anything about what they are learning.

I hope they take note now and control their dogs, cos it would be a shame if the dogs had to suffer because they're A/H's!!


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

feorag said:


> Me, me, me - but I was in the bath!! Just got out and now read the conclusion!!! :lol2:
> 
> Well, like you say, it doesn't really change anything!!
> 
> ...


 
I totally agree but I have a funny feeling this won't be the end of the story...the chap who owns them I think has just fobbed everyone off with what he thinks they want to hear.........but you never know he might have taken a bit of notice.....
Watch this space.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well if I was the owner of that cat I would be keeping an eye on them and if I saw them with those dogs off a lead anywhere other than where they've agreed, then I'd be straight onto the police - sorry, I just would before something else gets killed!


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*Totally*



feorag said:


> well if i was the owner of that cat i would be keeping an eye on them and if i saw them with those dogs off a lead anywhere other than where they've agreed, then i'd be straight onto the police - sorry, i just would before something else gets killed!


totally agree there feorag as its ok for someone to be sorry etc when they have been caught, they should of been sorry imeadietaly, i apologise if my dog even jumps up at someone playfully i hope they get caught again before something/someone else gets hurt 

rip little kitty cat !


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

my neighbours cat was killed by a travelers dog that decided to inhabit the land behind ours police werent interested, the owners couldnt give a damn they had a few that were left wandering and owning 3 my self its not a nice situation to be in it was resolved in a manor , but their really needs to be a review of the law for unsafe dogs


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Yeah i know if only the people that call me stupid an put me down could see that..........my skunks are top dog lol NON of the dogs dare mess with them they have had their toes nipped an noses so they know they deffo dont wanna get a proper bite lol


 Yupp. I find it unfar for the wolves and wolf crosses to be so misunderstood, my opossums are top in the group. They will make noises at them, and use their sharp claws to tell them when enoughs enough.


----------

